

Everything There Is To Know About Lift (Obvious Corp) - PStamatiou
http://blog.lift.do/post/25435255834/everything-there-is-to-know-about-lift

======
pgrote
There was a section I found fascinating:

"We want to eliminate willpower as a factor in achieving goals. Imagine
smooth, fun, optimized, self-reinforcing paths for every aspiration. That
would qualify as a giant impact on human potential. We think we can turn
chores into positive draws."

Isn't willpower self-reinforcement?

Still, it appears that gamification of a general, broad based goals is
something worth doing.

